# Any expierence with Infinity Primus P362



## newyorkmets54 (Jan 19, 2009)

Anyone have any comments on these speakers? Let me know. they seem like a nice bargain.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

The Primus 360/362 speakers are a superb value especially if purchased from Frys at $99 a piece. These speakers originally cost $658 a pair and were designed as a result of the perceptual studies conducted by Floyd Toole and Sean Olive. Aside from panel resonance issues common in virtually all loudspeakers one would be hard pressed to find a superior speaker at far higher price points. In fact, if one modified the cabinets of these speakers such that resonances were not an issue they would easily compete with speakers costing $10k+ in terms of distortion as well as on-axis and polar response and other measureable variables shown to correlate with positive perception of loudspeaker performance.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

I will support what avaserfi says here. This speaker is extraordinary in terms of the drivers and crossover used, as verified by 3rd party analysis. But in addition to the resonance problem, the speaker also has an artificially bloated upper bass response that needs to be addressed. Of course, assuming one did fix both of these issues, you still need to combine it will a very high quality subwoofer; it's not a true full range speaker despite being a tower. In all, the reality of converting this to a high grade speaker system is a very laborious task that not many would want to under take, and probably decide to just DIY or build a pre-designed speaker before doing that level of modification. 

-Chris


----------

